# Échange de bons services...



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Je me disais que ce serait sympa de s'échanger nos savoirs.

Sur mon MAc je sais faire pas grand chose et je veux apprendre...   


* Pour les Sudistes *, je propose autour d'un déjeuner fais par mes soins, que de bonnes âmes 

viennent me donner un coup de main, pour étudier... 

Évidement, cela est valable pour tous.  

 Pas tous à la fois, 

:love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Qui a la museliere et le bavoir de Webo ???


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ...que de bonnes âmes   viennent me donner un coup de main, pour étudier...


La distance m'impose de ne te donner que des coups de boule...  

Quant aux coup de mains .....  

Je sens que cela va déraper....


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> La distance m'impose de ne te donner que des coups de boule...
> 
> Quant aux coup de mains .....
> 
> Je sens que cela va déraper....



merci de ton attention  

Quant aux coups de mains  

et aux dérapages   je m'y attends  

mais je saurais faire le distingo  :style:


----------



## Goulven (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Pour les Sudistes *, je propose autour d'un déjeuner fais par mes soins, que de bonnes âmes
> 
> viennent me donner un coup de main, pour étudier...


Lausanne Sud c'est bon aussi? :love:  :love:


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

Trop loin pour moi   

dommage j'aurai aimé répondre présent pour le coup de main   

mais ça tu t'en doute


----------



## lumai (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais que ce serait sympa de s'échanger nos savoirs.
> 
> Sur mon MAc je sais faire pas grand chose et je veux apprendre...
> 
> ...



Ce serait avec joie....  

Mais je suis un peu loin de ton sud.  

Pi en plus je ne crois pas être en mesure de t'aider vraiment


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

En fait à priori, il semble que seul nous, gens du "nord" (je suis quand même nettement au Sud de Paris !), soyons prêt à répondre immédiatement à ton invitation. 
TU veux pas venir faire çà chez nous ? :love:


----------



## aricosec (17 Septembre 2004)

moi j'ai les mains,mais je n'ai que des pc  
ça te va quand même :rose: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Me trouve dans le même cas que lumai   

... de plus je ne pense pas que je pourrais t'apprendre grand chose (l'inverse serait plus exact)   

ce serait juste pour le plaisir de faire ta connaissance   

..._et de comparer nos recettes de cuisine_


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Pas les endives, surtout pas les endives


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas les endives, surtout pas les endives



tu finis d'abord ton assiette   

tu diras ensuite ce que t'en penses


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Pffff j'ai deja vomi 3 fois pourtant, c'est pasassez explicite ????


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pffff j'ai deja vomi 3 fois pourtant, c'est pasassez explicite ????



tu maches *avant* d'avaler   

... et pas après


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

Faudrait également que je teste le gps de ma Prius, dans le sud de la France.


----------



## turnover (17 Septembre 2004)

Je crois bien qu'on se verra un jour. Je me dévouerai pendant que certains parleront photos


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> TU veux pas venir faire çà chez nous ? :love:



Ce serait dommage, tu raterais un bon repas bien arrosé et surtout Alesi mimant ses derniers tête à queue à la terrasse du café d'en face.


----------



## Goulven (17 Septembre 2004)

N'empêche que quand on lit ça, on sait pourquoi le smiley de macelene est le suivant :




 :love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon MAc je sais faire pas grand chose et je veux apprendre...



C'est bien la peine de te faire des pas à pas si tu les paumes après tient !!      :hein:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> tu raterais un bon repas bien arrosé


Oh tu sais, on a çà aussi chez nous ! 



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> et surtout Alesi mimant ses derniers tête à queue à la terrasse du café d'en face.


Je les connais par coeur ! J'en ai vu des centaines à la télé !


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Pas tous à la fois,


 c'est con, parcequ'un debarquement de "parisiens" etait envisageable  

(à condition d'avoir l'adresse )


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Pas bete ca Grug


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est con, parcequ'un debarquement de "parisiens" etait envisageable
> (à condition d'avoir l'adresse )






			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Pas bete ca Grug




et pourquoi ne pas se faire déjà une 'tite bouffe à Paris


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais que ce serait sympa de s'échanger nos savoirs.
> 
> Sur mon MAc je sais faire pas grand chose et je veux apprendre...
> 
> ...



Tu crois vraiment que quelqu'un va pouvoir se concentrer à tes côtés ? c'est beaux les illusions   



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Qui a la museliere et le bavoir de Webo ???



  une éponge pour la 3, une !


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi ne pas se faire déjà une 'tite bouffe à Paris


 On a deja attaqué Lemmy


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On a deja attaqué Lemmy



j'ai dit bouffe, pas beuverie


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> et pourquoi ne pas se faire déjà une 'tite bouffe à Paris



Parce que tu bois trop !!    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu bois trop !!    :rateau:



t'as peur de manquer: ça doit être ça


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois vraiment que quelqu'un va pouvoir se concentrer à tes côtés ? c'est beaux les illusions



Là je dois dire que tu marques un point !


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien la peine de te faire des pas à pas si tu les paumes après tient !!      :hein:




Pfffff     Nonop rien perdu moi, je garde tout au chaud  dans mon disque secret, mais dur 
   

Mais je voudrais bien passer dans la classe supérieure   
je m'en sens tout à fait capable


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Macelene, j'ai de plus en plus de mal a retenir la laisse du Webo, si je le lache, ca va etre la boucherie


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait dommage, tu raterais un bon repas bien arrosé et surtout Alesi mimant ses derniers tête à queue à la terrasse du café d'en face.




Tu te souviens ...  c'était bien  :love:


----------



## Hurrican (17 Septembre 2004)

Mais tu sais, Macelene, moi aussi je cuisine !
C'est même une de mes occupations favorites. 
Alors si tu passes du côté du Jura ...


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est con, parcequ'un debarquement de "parisiens" etait envisageable
> 
> (à condition d'avoir l'adresse )




Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...  

On a encore le choix dans la date !!!


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...
> 
> On a encore le choix dans la date !!!


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose::rose::rose::love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu viens dédicacer Ton *Roberto et Pépita * lors de ton passge à la Fnac ©  


:love:


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Si tu viens dédicacer Ton *Roberto et Pépita * lors de ton passge à la Fnac ©
> 
> 
> :love:


Yep !! Moi aussi je veux une dédicace sur un morceau de chemise hawaïenne !!


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...
> 
> On a encore le choix dans la date !!!



Ben c'est pas encore gagné alors.  :hein:


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> t'as peur de manquer: ça doit être ça



Tout à fait !! À voir ce que descend aussi le Bassou, c'est sous la pompe à bière qu'il va falloir vous attacher.


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tu te souviens ...  c'était bien  :love:



Ça vaut pas la salle de garde des infirmières mais c'est plus anisé.


----------



## semac (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

Mais c'est pas un bonnet de bain, c'est un bonnet péruvien, mais... mais... mais c'est Foguenn !!    _


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

Le Sud...:love: 
Alesi dans les parages... 
je vais finir par deviner où tu vis Macelene. Ma grand mère habitait en face de son immense proriété, dans un endroit qui a du être charmant avant d'être tant construit. Bellevue, on disait...


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est en Janvier ton *raout*ouze ?_
> 
> 
> Okay, tu me gardes un matelas de camping et un couloir de la piscine.



Note que c'est bon j'adore le bleu marine 

Au sortir de la piscine      et je te passe les détails


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le Sud...:love:
> Alesi dans les parages...
> je vais finir par deviner où tu vis Macelene. Ma grand mère habitait en face de son immense proriété, dans un endroit qui a du être charmant avant d'être tant construit. Bellevue, on disait...



c'est lui qui dit   

Il est à Genève en ce moment Jean


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui qui dit
> 
> Il est à Genève en ce moment Jean


il a du déménager. il paraît qu'on paye trop d'impôts dans ce beau pays!


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> il a du déménager. il paraît qu'on paye trop d'impôts dans ce beau pays!



pas déménager, du tout...  s'échappe de temps en temps


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre...
> 
> On a encore le choix dans la date !!!



S'il n'y a pas autant de virages qu'en montagne, tu devrais pourvoir garder tout le monde dans la voiture


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Macelene, j'ai de plus en plus de mal a retenir la laisse du Webo, si je le lache, ca va etre la boucherie



"Qui promène son chien est au bout de la laisse", Serge Gainsbourg.   

Sinon, Elene, tu sais où me trouver.


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, Elene, tu sais où me trouver.



Tu donnes quoi comme cours toi ? :mouais:


----------



## WebOliver (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu donnes quoi comme cours toi ? :mouais:



J'en discuterai avec l'intéressée.


----------



## Jean-ClaudeVanDamme (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je me disais que ce serait sympa de s'échanger nos savoirs.
> 
> Sur mon MAc je sais faire pas grand chose et je veux apprendre...
> 
> ...




OK ! If you like, je peux t'apprendre le kickboxing, when I come sur la French Riviera !


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Et m.....  
Pas solide ces mousquetons, l'attache a pétée


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2004)

Attention, tout le monde n'est pas bienvenu dans le SUD...

On veille au grain...

Et on évacue.


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

Ca zip dans le sud ??


----------



## energizer (17 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention, tout le monde n'est pas bienvenu dans le SUD...
> On veille au grain...
> Et on évacue.



j'vais où j'veux


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Attention, tout le monde n'est pas bienvenu dans le SUD...
> 
> On veille au grain...
> 
> Et on évacue.



C'est une AES aéronavale avec tirs réels ?


----------



## energizer (17 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est une AES aéronavale avec tirs réels ?



tant pis pour lui


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2004)

Tu vas ou tu veux ??

Mais biensur...

Comme d'autres...


----------



## camisol (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Le Sud...:love:
> Alesi dans les parages...
> je vais finir par deviner où tu vis Macelene. Ma grand mère habitait en face de son immense proriété, dans un endroit qui a du être charmant avant d'être tant construit. Bellevue, on disait...




En fait, c'est plutôt à côté du grand-père, si je ne suis pas trop nul en cartographie ancestrale, et que mes archives sont à jour...


----------



## mado (17 Septembre 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> En fait, c'est plutôt à côté du grand-père, si je ne suis pas trop nul en cartographie ancestrale, et que mes archives sont à jour...



sans vouloir remettre en question vos connaissances, monsieur camisol, je suis assez perplexe   
mais je reste à votre disposition pour des éclaircissements.


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> "Qui promène son chien est au bout de la laisse", Serge Gainsbourg.


Ou comment rattraper


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est lui qui dit
> 
> Il est à Genève en ce moment Jean


Vous le reprenez quand vous voulez


----------



## sylko (17 Septembre 2004)

Il a une nouvelle boîte à Genève?   

http://www.jean-alesi.org/


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Septembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> sans vouloir remettre en question vos connaissances, monsieur camisol, je suis assez perplexe
> mais je reste à votre disposition pour des éclaircissements.



(mode radio Londres version MacG on) "Les radis sont dans le chapeau et le chapeau dans la baignoire, je répéte les radis sont dans le chapeau et le chapeau dans la baignoire". Autre message de la mayonnaise au potager : "Le grand-père est dans le radis, je répéte le grand-père est dans le radis" (mode radio Londres version MacG off)


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

Il va falloir dire à benjamin de prévoir la latitude dans le profil   

Bon, a priori, je dois être plus au sud que Macelene ou Sonny, mais on peut presque toujours* trouver quelqu'un plus au sud que soi. Demande à Touba   

* et oui, il y a l'antarctique, mais pour le net, je ne sais pas si c'est très pratique et pour un bar, y a trop de glaçons et pas assez de liquide.


----------



## Bassman (17 Septembre 2004)

faut emmener son pastaga c'est tout


----------



## supermoquette (17 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir dire à benjamin de prévoir la latitude dans le profil
> 
> Bon, a priori, je dois être plus au sud que Macelene ou Sonny, mais on peut presque toujours* trouver quelqu'un plus au sud que soi. Demande à Touba
> 
> * et oui, il y a l'antarctique, mais pour le net, je ne sais pas si c'est très pratique et pour un bar, y a trop de glaçons et pas assez de liquide.


Tu veux que je te fasse une théorie sur l'inversion des pôles ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon, a priori, je dois être plus au sud que Macelene ou Sonny.



Tu la tiens dans quel sens ta carte Luc ?     
T'es pas campé vers la Lozère toi ?  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Septembre 2004)

Plus à l'ouest j'aurais compris...


----------



## GlobalCut (17 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> faut emmener son pastaga c'est tout



3 caisses ça ira ?  :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Il va falloir dire à benjamin de prévoir la latitude dans le profil
> 
> Bon, a priori, je dois être plus au sud que Macelene ou Sonny, mais on peut presque toujours trouver quelqu'un plus au sud que soi. Demande à Touba



Voui me semble une bonne idée que d'indiquer latitude et longitude (pourquoi pas) et les coordonnées GPS tant qu'on y est  

    

Plus au Sud....


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Voui me semble une bonne idée que d'indiquer latitude et longitude (pourquoi pas) et les coordonnées GPS tant qu'on y est
> 
> 
> 
> Plus au Sud....



Le GPS, j'ai un peu peur : t'imagines JPTK, ça va bouger tout le temps, j'en ai déjà des haut-le-coeur.


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu la tiens dans quel sens ta carte Luc ?
> T'es pas campé vers la Lozère toi ?  :mouais:



J'ai les racines en Lozère et j'y vais souvent mais pour l'heure, les branches sont calées plus au sud.  


PS. Sur les vieilles cartes, le sud est en haut, c'est assez rigolo à regarde mais assez épuisant aussi.


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus à l'ouest j'aurais compris...



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je te fasse une théorie sur l'inversion des pôles ?



Si tu veux mais il y en a déjà une pas mal chez Jules (Sans dessus dessous)   

En tous cas, ne t'électrocute pas, avec l'eau du pastagas on sait jamais


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2004)

Bon je crois que j'ai floodé aux quatre points cardinaux, j'en demande pardon aux petits hommes verts (d'ailleurs sur la lune aussi le pôle sud est en bas, sur mars, je ne sais plus mais c'est probable, c'est une question de lunette). Assez déconné, je dirais bien de se réorienter sur le sud mais c'est encore une phrase qui ne veut rien dire puisqu'on ne peut vraiment s'orienter qu'à l'est.


----------



## macelene (17 Septembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Bon je crois que j'ai floodé aux quatre points cardinaux, j'en demande pardon aux petits hommes verts (d'ailleurs sur la lune aussi le pôle sud est en bas, sur mars, je ne sais plus mais c'est probable, c'est une question de lunette). Assez déconné, je dirais bien de se réorienter sur le sud mais c'est encore une phrase qui ne veut rien dire puisqu'on ne peut vraiment s'orienter qu'à l'est.



mais tu soliloques     

note je...  ya pas un chat. Sont tous de sortis ce soir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> mais tu soliloques
> 
> note je...  ya pas un chat. Sont tous de sortis ce soir



chat y ressemble fort


----------



## sylko (18 Septembre 2004)

Z'êtes pas encore tombés dans les bras de Morphée?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Z'êtes pas encore tombés dans les bras de Morphée?



réfléchis une seconde: peux-tu m'imaginer dans les bras d'un homme     :rateau:


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

s'agit d'une divinité mon bon Lemmy  Chais pas toi mais je ne vois aucun inconvénient à la divinosexualité ! 

 divinosexuel ? ça n'existe pas ? ... 'faut me connaître


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> s'agit d'une divinité mon bon Lemmy  Chais pas toi mais je ne vois aucun inconvénient à la divinosexualité !
> 
> divinosexuel ? ça n'existe pas ? ... 'faut me connaître



 Le chant des Sirènes


----------



## poildep (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le chant des Sirènes


Toi, tu m'cherches ce matin !


----------



## macelene (18 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Toi, tu m'cherches ce matin !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> y'a pas un chat ici !



hein ? si si !! 


sleep: )


----------



## Hurrican (18 Septembre 2004)

Macelene, t'es à droite ou à gauche.  :love: :love:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

J'adore le fessier de la jeunette a l'avant-plan (de premier ordre)


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Tu parles de quel poisson guytan ??


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Le seul qui cache son rond noir à l'arrière


----------



## nato kino (18 Septembre 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Le seul qui cache son rond noir à l'arrière


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Le probleme c'est qu'ils sont 2


----------



## guytantakul (18 Septembre 2004)

Vi, j'ai vu 
Bon alors, celui qui tient la bouffe aussi


----------



## Bassman (18 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'aime bien le tit rose, qui vient squatter la photo sur laquelle il doit pas normalement être

On dirait un peu moi


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> On dirait un peu moi



Toujours rien je vois venir   

Ya bien des gens qui habitent dans mon coin ?   

Je signale qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une MIcro AES Sudiste  

C'est de services de proximité dont j'ai besoin


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)




----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2004)

Attention, il y a dans cette photo un intru. Sauras-tu (relututu) toi aussi le retrouver ??


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Maclene, t'as pas répondu à ma question, t'es à gauche ou à droite sur la photo ? 
Et puis t'as qu'à monter chez nous, on est plein de gentils gars à vouloir t'aider !


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Maclene, t'as pas répondu à ma question, t'es à gauche ou à droite sur la photo ?
> Et puis t'as qu'à monter chez nous, on est plein de gentils gars à vouloir t'aider !



Ah bon toi aussi tu me poses cette question ???     

Monter c'est vite dit, je vais qd même pas faire de déplacements juste pour une journée ...  

C'est un peu loin ma foi :rose:  et puis fait froid là haut


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Attention, il y a dans cette photo un intru. Sauras-tu (relututu) toi aussi le retrouver ??








trop facile, le petit rose en bas à droite


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> trop facile, le petit rose en bas à droite


 moi j'ai compté 14 intrus.


----------



## Grug (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai compté 14 intrus.


 I agree


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

On ne sait toujours pas laquelle des deux est macelene !


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On ne sait toujours pas laquelle des deux est macelene !


 ni qui est l'autre !


----------



## Hurrican (20 Septembre 2004)

Ben alors l'infirmière préférée des MacGéens ... Tu veux pas nous répondre ?


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

elle s'est noyé !


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

*Les rêves c'est la nuit  : * 

:love:


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

ah parce que c'est pas la nuit, là ?


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ah parce que c'est pas la nuit, là ?



penche toi et regarde     tu vas voir c tout noir


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> penche toi et regarde     tu vas voir c tout noir


 oh moi, tu sais, j'ai toujours les volets fermés.


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> oh moi, tu sais, j'ai toujours les volets fermés.



Même pas un petit rayon de soleil qui viendrait illuminer tes journées :rose:


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Même pas un petit rayon de soleil qui viendrait illuminer tes journées :rose:


 siiiiiiii !  y'en a même parfois qui viennent éclairer mes nuits. :love:


----------



## macelene (20 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> siiiiiiii !  y'en a même parfois qui viennent éclairer mes nuits. :love:



tu sors de ta grotte de temps en temps ???


----------



## poildep (20 Septembre 2004)

uniquement la nuit !


----------



## Stargazer (20 Septembre 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> On ne sait toujours pas laquelle des deux est macelene !



Nul besoin de savoir ... Que se soit l'une ou l'autre de ces naïades tu seras également charmé.


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> uniquement la nuit !




:mouais: Dracula en personne...


----------



## poildep (21 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Dracula en personne...


et je ne m'attaque qu'aux jeunes filles vierges !  :love: :love:


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et je ne m'attaque qu'aux jeunes filles vierges !  :love: :love:



sauvée


----------



## Grug (21 Septembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> sauvée



 :affraid: Macelene n'etait pas vierge :affraid:


----------



## macelene (21 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Macelene n'etait pas vierge :affraid:



non, Verseau


----------



## Hurrican (21 Septembre 2004)

Elle a dit qu'elle n'était pas Tahitienne ... Donc c'est celle de gauche !


----------

